# Mon iPod touch beugue comme jamais !!! SOS



## iMax 3D (16 Août 2011)

Après quinze jours sans l'utiliser (ça paraitra énrme à certains), j'ai retrouvé mon iPod touch 3G Jailbreaké (que j'avais éteint ) totalement à plat, impossible à allumer.

Je je branche donc à mon Mac, et je vois avec surprise  sur l'écran de mon iPod touch le logo demandant une restauration ( le cable et le logo iTunes ). Je restaure donc vers iOS 4.3.5. A la fin de la restauration apparait le message "_*veuillez laisser votre iPod branché à iTunes pendant qu'il redémarre, ce message disparaitra dans X secondes*_...". Comme d'hab quoi. A la fin du compte à rebours, le message disparait comme prévu, mais fait place à un autre : "_*iTunes a détécté un iPod en mode restauration*_..."  Je réessayais plusieur fois sur d'autres machines, le comportement restait le même. Après chaque restauration de mon iPod, iTunes me prévenait que je devais le restaurer :mouais: , me laissant dans le plus profond désespoir :affraid:.

Mais ce n'est pas tout : j'ai eu la bonne idée de le débrancher une seconde pendant le compte à rebours, et là, miracle, ça marche  ! Tout content, je synchronise mes musiques, vidéos et tout et tout. A la fin, je prends mon iPod, le déverrouille normalement. Je vais dans le réglages pour entrer à nouveau le mot de passe wifi. J'appuie sur le bouton HOME et... RIEN :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid: !!!!! Plus aucun des quatres boutons de mon iPod touch ne marchait !!! Je le restaure (encore), et revient au même problème que dans le deuxième paragraphe !!

*Aidez moi s'il vous plait !*


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2011)

Tu n'as pas oublié des smileys ?

Franchement, ça ne donne pas envie de lire ... ce que je n'ai pas fais d'ailleurs.


----------



## iMax 3D (16 Août 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse sympa, utile et pertinente qui, je n'en doute pas, m'aidera à résoudre mon problème.
Merci également pour ce chaleureux accueil sur les forums de iGen


----------



## fÅr (24 Août 2011)

Wath quand on est incapable d'écrire un message sans faute, peut-être serait-il judicieux d'y réfléchir à deux fois avant de poster des commentaires inutiles et même pas écrits en français. Bien entendu, je ne doute pas que ton intervention n'avait pas d'autre but que d'aider iMax, auquel cas permet-moi de douter de tes capacités à venir en aide à tes voisins. Par ailleurs, je suis sûr que tu n'as jamais utilisé de smileys de ta vie et que tout le monde est heureux de lire tes messages truffés de fautes...
Bonnes vacances!


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2011)

Des smileys, si bien sur, mais surement pas 19 dans un message !!!

Des messages truffés de fautes ? Oui, bon, ça c'est toi qui le dit, histoire de troller.

Sur ce, je te propose d'aller voir ailleurs si j'y suis.


----------



## fÅr (24 Août 2011)

C'est moi qui dois aller voir ailleurs si t'y est? Rappelle-moi... Qui a commenté le post d'un autre seulement pour lui dire qu'il avait pas envie de le lire? Si tu veux pas lire un message, tu le lis pas et tu fais pas chier le monde avec ça... Surtout si t'es incapable d'écrire 3 lignes sans fautes. Qu'est-ce que ça va changer à ta vie que quelqu'un écrive avec un ou deux smileys de plus que la moyenne? Déjà si t'écrivais dans un français normal, tu pourrais éventuellement te permettre de commenter les messages des autres...


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2011)

Dis moi, tu t'es inscrit ici juste pour ça ? Me faire la morale.

Je n'ai aucun compte à te rendre.
Si j'ai envie de critiquer quelqu'un qui balance 19 smileys dans un message et qui le rend illisible je ne vais surement pas me gêner.

Concernant mes fautes, merci de me corriger, je t'en serai éternellement reconnaissant.


----------



## fÅr (24 Août 2011)

Oh! Je ne voulait pas vous vaixez! Je suit tout-a-fais dacord, si monsieur veux critiquez des gens qu'il as jamais vu juste parcequ'il mettes des smileys sur leurs message, je suit le premier a l'en encouragé: c'est tellement util et matures! Veuiller m'exqusez, de tout aividansse vous aver résons. T'a quelle age, dit-moi? Tu croit qu'il sier a une personne matures et sène despri d'annoncez haut et fort quil reffuse de lire un message sou prétaixt qu'il y as des smileys dessu?

Tu vois c'est chiant quand y a des fautes dans un message... Ça donne encore moins envie de le lire que si y avait des smileys entre chaque mot


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2011)

Edit : tout compte fait, non rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2011)

fÅr a dit:


> Tu vois c'est chiant quand y a des fautes dans un message... Ça donne encore moins envie de le lire que si y avait des smileys entre chaque mot



Dis moi, toi tu écris peut-être bien, mais visiblement tu as encore des problèmes d'accord des compléments, parce que lorsque celui ci est au singulier (si je compte bien, il y avait une faute dans le post de mon estimé collègue) on ne met pas tout le reste de la phrase au pluriel ! 

Par ailleurs, lorsqu'on débarque dans un forum en commençant par s'en prendre au premier modo qui passe dans le coin, généralement, on n'y fait pas de vieux os, enfin, moi, je dis ça, je dis rien, mais là, pour le coup, je l'ai trouvé gentil, parce que trois messages au compteur, trois messages totalement hors sujet (oui, je sais, lui aussi, mais lui, il est modo, on peut pas le bannir ), et trois messages 100% troll, avec moi, tu jartais direct, pour dire les choses comme elles sont !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2011)

Euh, et le supplice de l'iPod ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, et le supplice de l'iPod ?



Ben  Depuis qu'on te l'a fait subir et qu'ils ont vu ce que ça t'avait fait, les instances internationales l'ont interdit !


----------



## iMax 3D (25 Août 2011)

Personne peut *m'aider* ? :hein:


----------

